# trazodone



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

anyone ever done it 

show and tell


----------



## King420 (Dec 21, 2008)

its an anti depressent all its going to do is put you to sleep and maybe just maybe make you feel like you smoked a bowl of crap weed.......i take the stuff on rare occasions for sleeping trouble it aint evne worth the time


----------



## yelodrvr (Dec 21, 2008)

*DRUG CLASS AND MECHANISM:* Trazodone is an oral antidepressant drug that affects the chemical messengers (neurotransmitters) within the brain that nerves use to communicate with (stimulate) each other. The major neurotransmitters are acetylcholine, norepinephrine, dopamine and serotonin. Many experts believe that an imbalance among the different neurotransmitters is the cause of depression. Although the exact mechanism of action of trazodone is unknown, it probably improves symptoms of depression by inhibiting the uptake of serotonin by nerves in the brain. This results in more serotonin to stimulate other nerves. Trazodone also may increase directly the action of serotonin. Trazodone is chemically unrelated to the selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), the tricyclic antidepressants (TCAs) or the monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAO inhibitors). It is chemically related to nefazodone (Serzone) and shares its actions. Trazodone was approved by the FDA in 1982.

i took it for a sleep aid. it put me on my ass. and the hangover really sucked. now its not something you want to take a bunch of. or take for a long time. the effects when you stop taking it cold turkey can be dangerous. beside who would want to take a antidepressant or anything close to a SSRI if you dont need to.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2008)

is it a dryg that can by sold on the streets haha but i found about 10 of them stamped fl/433 and pliva/433 over by a park in cig selaphane there umm away just to be in the pill game but am only goin for gods duce WEED AND SHROOMS


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Dec 22, 2008)

I use them for sleeping. I smoke a bowl or 2 and eat 2 of the 50mg. But pills aren't your friend so I try to stay away from the trazos.


----------



## Sniper19 (Dec 22, 2008)

i use to take them... i wouldnt recommend it for anyone they fuck you up


----------



## whitebombs (Dec 22, 2008)

i ate one in highschool that was a peachy colored oval, maybe a different color. anyways its said BAR or BARR on the back and the kid told me to eat half. i ate the whole thing and thought i was going to die. i almost died then i threw up everywhere.


----------



## yelodrvr (Dec 22, 2008)

The major neurotransmitters are acetylcholine, norepinephrine, dopamine and serotonin. Many experts believe that an imbalance among the different neurotransmitters is the cause of depression.


the above line is what i would be worried about.

pop 1 or 2 for a buzz and you will be holding up the walls. that is what it did to me the first time. inside of 20 min i could barely make it to the bed. make a habit of it and you looking at misery. they are addictive. 

trazadone was given to me to easy the withdrawals of cocaine. i not talking about a weekend binge. it was 4 years of almost daily use. the trazadone was to increase the serotonin levels i had knocked out of wack from the drug use. it increases production of serotonin and other chemicals in the brain. much like the coke was doing for me. the trazadone had to keep the levels equal to that of which the cocaine produced then easy off it slowly in order not to crash as hard. with that said i have had issues with depression for most of my life. so in reality this would be really bad with someone who is depressed or bi-polar like myself, and may not effect a normal person.

this is how it was explained to me by the doctor, and further backed up by my own research before i would even take it.


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Dec 22, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> is it a dryg that can by sold on the streets haha but i found about 10 of them stamped fl/433 and pliva/433 over by a park in cig selaphane there umm away just to be in the pill game but am only goin for gods duce WEED AND SHROOMS


 Dude, sounds like the last thing you need to do is take some random ass pills you found in a park in a cigarette celophane. Seriously, read what you posted and think about it because you sound like you might already be kind of fucked up ("in the pill game"). Do yourself a favor and just throw that crap away.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2008)

hah i did when i got them im already done with the pill game just weed and shrroms EARTH MADE NOT MAN MADE!!!


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 22, 2008)

my shrink gave me trazodone.
i didnt lik eit so he put me on mirtazapine. also called remeron.
i like it.
trazodone gave me bad dreams.
mirtazapine makes my dreams a party, or an adventure movie.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> Dude, sounds like the last thing you need to do is take some random ass pills you found in a park in a cigarette celophane. Seriously, read what you posted and think about it because you sound like you might already be kind of fucked up ("in the pill game"). Do yourself a favor and just throw that crap away.


 
last pills i took was 6 months ago 4 .5mg zanies


----------

